# Can You Believe Such Misinformation???



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I almost fell out when I read this. Really, people? A 3" Assassin Snail and minimum of a 30 gallon tank? So much for LiveAquaria's credibility!

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+3106&pcatid=3106

BTW, if you get down in the text they say five per 15 gallons. But who reads the text after seeing the description? :roll:


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeow!

There is SO much of this going on in general when accessing information about fish keeping that the average person who knows nothing is going to find themselves constantly confused until they have built up enough personal experience to know better.

Frustrating indeed!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fish keeping is one thing as there is nothing static in aquaria because water isn't uniform worldwide. There are also several successful but seemingly contradictory methods of fish keeping. 

But describing critters correctly shouldn't be that difficult. Shoot, this is the site that still has a photo of an African Clawed Frog as an example of an ADF....and this is after several emails explaining and photos showing the difference. :frustrated:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Pfft gotta love (to hate) the lazy idiots put in charge of getting that info up...
Only site I trust for info on tan and fauna size is seriouslyfish.com, but I don't think they do inverts.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't trust any of them. ;-) I still double and triple check. I have to take that back. I do trust www.msjinkzed.com. Her book is an invaluable resource for me on all things Nano/Micro.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

A pet store employee was trying to sell me the inch per gallon rule, and then I pointed out their baby oscars. They need closer to 10 gallons per inch (fully grown) as a bare minimum. I've gotten to where I look at 3+ internet documents, + pet store info, and then ask questions on here before I buy things. I've made so many mistakes reading just one or two documents or care guides before purchases.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

LA also says bettas are peaceful (overgeneralization, I think) and says that Otos need 30g :/


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep. Tell my fat and sassy Oto in the 20 their home is too small. ;-) The Internet is good but I still firmly believe a book written by someone with actual credentials is best. People on the Internet don't have to tell the truth about themselves. And, unfortunately, too many simply regurgitate something they've read, like Oto need a 30 gallon, because they take sites like LA as gospel.

Or those danged cheat sheets the big box stores' PR people put out. I'd like to smack 'em upside the head! Those sheets usually tell what different species can _tolerate_. Not what's best for them.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

This is why I come here for my fish keeping information instead of 'expert' sites.

I know the information anywhere will never be 100% but I feel there will be a much better chance of getting the correct information here than anywhere else.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The one big thing, in my mind, is if someone on a Forum posts erroneous information there's always someone around to counter. And that's extremely important.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> A 3" Assassin Snail and minimum of a 30 gallon tank?


So with 60 assorted Tetras 5 Clown Loaches and 2 adult BN plecos in a 100 gallon cycled and over filtered tank ( I run 2 three tray 1200 LPH canisters ) am I over stocked? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

A 3-inch Assassin Snail? Be afraid, be very afraid.
I see a horror movie in the making. Black and white. Handheld scenes. Drunk, partying teens fall asleep/pass out in the (vacationing) parents' beachhouse. Somebody thinks teasing the fish/ snails is a good idea. They dump Cheetos, Red Bull, and some designer drugs in the tank. The cover is left off...
Enter music from Jaws. Dum dum... dumdumdumdum... EEEK!!!


----------



## Shidohari (Sep 21, 2008)

Hope, now we're all going to have nightmares...thanks ...also i agree tell my single surviving oto in my twenty gallon tall tank that their home is too small...

And betta's peaceful? Depends on their temperament in the tank...wow...LA needs to do their own research.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

"Revenge of the Assassins". It's even got a catchy name.
Peaceful bettas... hmm. Isn't there somebody on here who introduced some shrimp into a tank and turned out the lights, and when they turned the lights back on there was nothing left of the shrimp but little bits everywhere?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That was me. With a female betta fish. There's a chance that she would be peaceful in a large tank. I imagine her patrolling an entire 100 gallons and trying to chase everything else out of it, though.


----------



## Shidohari (Sep 21, 2008)

I do believe hope is intentionally trying to give us nightmares in this thread


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome to my world, heh heh heh.


----------



## Shidohari (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep she's doing it on purpose, we're all doomed guys...though on the upside she's probably sent Assassin (snails) to address the issue at Live Aquaria


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Had to revive this thread. Found these Betta care "gems" on the Petco site:
"Feed 3x per week no more than fish can eat in 3-5 minutes." Bloat, anyone?
Habitat maintenance: "Do a complete water change for small bowls (2 gallons or less) 1-2 times per week; in larger aquariums, change 10-25% of the total volume every 2-4 weeks, or more often as needed." So your average consumer with a 3-gallon tank is going to do a 10% water change twice a month. Great.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

More Petco Horror Stories: My mom and I each got a baby betta from Petco last week. The college kid who was working there who "has had bettas for years!" told us to keep them in these .5 gallon tanks (which we were inclined enough to believe because there were so many small betta tanks), and to clean the tank once a month because "they're so easy to take care of." Such a "low maintenance fish." Needless to say, my baby betta upgraded to a betta hotel (10G).


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

That's positively cringeworthy.
He probably considered .5 gallon extravagantly generous, because, as the Petco website assures us, though they can live in smaller tanks, "male bettas do best in containers of 1 liter or larger."


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Its like living in a closet. :frustrated:


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Re the original post. Agreed that's just silly. I just plopped an assassin from my main tank in with Jack to help clean up any of his leftovers I can't see and as you know from previous posts of mine his tank is "only" 6 gal. My oh my that poor snail! :roll: +


----------



## FallDeere (Mar 6, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> Had to revive this thread. Found these Betta care "gems" on the Petco site:
> "Feed 3x per week no more than fish can eat in 3-5 minutes." Bloat, anyone?


I can't decide if that's better or worse than what a Petco employee told me to feed my Betta. He said 2x per week, but also said two or three pellets each feeding.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I don't trust any of them. ;-) I still double and triple check. I have to take that back. I do trust www.msjinkzed.com. Her book is an invaluable resource for me on all things Nano/Micro.



I bought her book after your recommendation on another thread. It's awesome!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Am so glad you like the book. It is a real gem.


----------

